# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Formulaire web a afficher direct dans une page SP 2010

## Logann23

Bonjour,

voila  ::):  ayant termin mon formulaire avec du C#, j'aimerais publier celui ci directement dans un onglet de mon site sharepoint, bref en faire ma page web

et faire plusieurs onglets contenant chacun un formulaire (sorte d'appli web)

J'ai apparemment trouv comment tlcharger mon Browser forms sous sharepoint, j'ai ajouter a ma collection de site (j'ai mis par dfaut mon url :s je m'informe aussi sur les collections de site la)
(manip suivante http://sharepoint.developpez.com/faq/?page=IV#23) 

mais comment l'ajouter ensuite sur la page daccueil de mon site par exemple?

----------


## Logann23

j'ai trouv ceci et suivis le tuto, mais hlas bloqu a la partie : 
VI-C. Association du formulaire  une bibliothque.
je ne trouve pas l'option display as web page etc... et cela me permettrait d'afficher directement le formulaire dans ma page web? 

note : du coup Ip ou SP pour la section ^^  ::):

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Pour cela, il faut utiliser la webpart Visionneuse de Formulaires SharePoint.
Cette webpart disponible nativement avec SharePoint permet de faire afficher votre formulaire directement sur la page SharePoint (  l'intrieur du frame natif de SP).

Personnellement, si vous avez plusieurs formulaires, je raliserai la mise en forme suivante:
Sur votre page d'accueil, utiliser une webpart Editeur de contenu,Dans cette webpart mettre plusieurs images (correspondant  vos formulaires) dans des balises lien (les liens des formulaires). Ainsi vous pourrez ouvrir les formulaires en cliquant directement depuis les images.
Enfin pour la question que vous m'avez pos en MP, vous prvoyez de raliser un extranet avec des donnes sensible. Pour cela il faudra mettr en place une authentification dites par FBA (Form Base Ahthentication) ou se baser sur la notion de claims mise en place par SP2010.
Cela vous permettre de scuriser les accs  votre site par un formulaire d'authentification.

En esprant avoir pu vous aider.
Cordialement.

----------


## Logann23

Merci pour les infos  ::): 

Je souhaite un formulaire par page(ou "site") pour faire une sorte d'interface avec un formulaire par page
En revanche j'obtiens une erreur a l'affichage de mon formulaire:



> Une erreur s'est produite lors du chargement du formulaire.
> Cliquez sur Ressayer pour ressayer de charger le formulaire. Si le problme persiste, contactez le service d'assistance du site Web.
> 
> Cliquez sur Fermer pour fermer ce message.
> Masquer les dtails de l'erreur
> L'affichage de ce modle de formulaire dans le navigateur n'est pas activ.
> 
> ID de corrlation :24e061d6-8580-4bd3-abac-50f0e47a3210


j'ai pourtant bien upload mon formulaire dans InfoPath Forms Services , activer la collection de site (ma collection de site = url du server)
l'activation ne me cr pas de type de contenu Microsoft InfoPath...

Sinon au niveau des fonctionnalits du Site je n'ai pas Sharepoint(Office) comme j'ai pu le voir sur un autre post.
Microsoft Office InfoPath n'apparait pas quand je choisi le type de contenu

j'utilise infopath 2010 trial, SP 2010 trial (mais c'est juste une limite de temps?)

----------


## Logann23

petite maj  ::):  a fonctionne sur ma machine de Dev
Donc j'utilise un  	Comp. WebPart formulaire InfoPath

par contre a distance j'ai le message suivant:



> Le composant WebPart ne parvient pas  trouver un formulaire InfoPath  lemplacement spcifi. Lemplacement nest pas associ  un formulaire InfoPath ou il se trouve dans une autre collection de sites. Modifiez les proprits du composant WebPart et slectionnez une liste ou une bibliothque dans le site actuel.


Toujours sur la machine Distante, si je modifie le webpart pour le configurer(connect en admin)
j'arrive a choisir ma Liste - Bibliotheque
mais pour le Type de contenu : 



> Impossible de charger le modle de formulaire InfoPath pour le type de contenu slectionn. Le modle de formulaire n'a pas t conu pour InfoPath Forms Services et ne peut pas tre affich dans le navigateur.


machine de Dev a infopath d'install alors que la machine distante non.
c'est pour cela que j'essaye de publier en mode navigateur
Est-ce un problme de webpart? ou de config?

2- pour la visionneuse XML,
 il me faut un lien http, on est d'accord?
Donc j'ai upload mon formulaire dans un webpart documents, et mis la copie de raccourci dans ma visionneuse. le lien \documents\nomfichier.xsn
lien de base du fichier upload : 

```
nomserver/_layouts/FormServer.aspx?XsnLocation=/Documents/Fiche Article SP.xsn&Source=http%3A%2F%2Fnomserver%2Fdefault.aspx%3FPageView%3DShared%26InitialTabId%3DRibbon.WebPartPage%26VisibilityContext%3DWSSWebPartPage&DefaultItemOpen=1
```

j'obtiens des caracteres type : 


> etY�f��''�ĺ��j��m����8�d�


Mais ma machine distante aussi ^^.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## billout rm

Ouh la, en effet a ne semble pas vouloir fonctionner simplement.
Il n'est pas normal que vous n'ayez pas un fonctionnement identique entre votre serveur physique et une autre machine sachant qu'un formulaire Forms Services ncessite uniquement un navigateur web et non InfoPath sur la machine.

Nous allons tout d'abord tenter de configurer votre formulaire pour InfoPath Forms Services si vous le voulez bien.
Pour cela:
Vrifier que votre formulaire est bien un formulaire InfoPath Forms Services. Pour cela aller dans Fichier / Options du formulaire / Comptabilit et slectionner "Formulaire de navigateur web".Dans la bibliothque de formulaires dans laquelle le formulaire est publi, veuillez aller dans les paramtres avancs de la bibliothque. Slectionner "Ouvrir dans le navigateur".Cliquez  prsent sur nouveau dans la bibliothque et vrifier que votre formulaire s'ouvre avec InfoPath Form Services et non avec le clent lourd.

Une fois que ce problme sera rgl, nous nous attaquerons aux suivants.

Courage  :;): 

Cordialement.

----------


## Logann23

Tout d'abord encore Merci et Meilleurs voeux a tous  ::):  

Alors petites news depuis ce dbut d'anne.
Jaccde correctement a distance, alors comment... a... 

Non plus srieusement le seul lment qui a chang, c'est la rsolution d'anomalie sur la batterie de serveur notamment le Vtimer je ne sais plus trop le nom. et peut tre une meilleur comprhension de la methode de publication ^^(au bout de 240 publication du formulaire...  ::):  )

Bref si quelqu'un a des soucis a ce niveau je suis chaud ^^

En revanche j'utilise le composant Comp. WebPart formulaire InfoPath pour que cela fonctionne

----------

